# Bouncers Vanilla Ice Hand Poured Car Wax



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bouncers Vanilla Ice Hand Poured Car Wax*

Man... does this stuff smell good!



















Be here tomorrow to check out the results from Bouncer's Vanilla Ice Hand Poured Wax as we're going to use it on tonight's project car.

*1963 Plymouth Fury Drag Race Car*









I'll try to keep the guys from eating it tonight...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome Jay's wax has made it across the big pond!!

Bouncers 22 is a brilliant wax too so this one will no doubt be the same....properly hand made quality product!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

A great wax indeed, I just find the smell a tad over powering so mine will soon be on the sales items


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Well done Jay... waiting to see the verdict!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_First... here's the beauty shots showcasing the results from my A-Team last night..._













































































































Bouncer's Vanilla Ice left a very high gloss finish after first machine polishing the paint to perfection with Pinnacle polishes...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the A-Team...

*_From left to right..._

*Rob, Nick, Andrea, Jeff, Bryan, Mike, John, Tim, me, Louie, Craig, Greg, Carlos and Andy...*










*In the background Chip Foose and Yancy were hanging out...*










Thank you to all the guys that helped to create a show car finish on the 1963 Plymouth Fury and a special thank you to Carlos for trusting us with his very rare race car...

:thumb:


----------

